# Just checked the price for a new copy of Phantom Hourglass on Amazon. Yikes!



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 27, 2020)

So of course, I lost my copy of Phantom Hourglass along with a couple other DS games very long ago. It happens. People lose game chips left and right.

Since the wii u version of the game doesn't give the same feel in my opinion, I decided to look on amazon for a cpopy of the game. First thing i'm greeted to is this.





Geez! $341 for a DS game? You've got to be kidding me!
I know its new, but that is way overpriced in my opinion. Who would buy a common game that I have seen been sold at my local record store at $19 for $341? It's ridiculous!
I don't know if the prices for other DS games on amazon sell for this high, but I hope not! I'm going to stick to ebay for my DS games!


----------



## Lightyose (May 27, 2020)

And here I am, trying to be reasonable and sell both Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks for 60$ together.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 27, 2020)

Darkyose said:


> And here I am, trying to be reasonable and sell both Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks for 60$ together.


Gotta respect people who aren't outrageously money hungry.


----------



## Zanemc (May 27, 2020)

This is exactly why I _NEVER_ use Amazon for buying used games. 
People think their stuff is worth a lot more than it actually is just because its _kinda_ old nowadays lol.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 27, 2020)

Zanemc said:


> People think their stuff is worth a lot more than it actually is just because its _kinda_ old nowadays lol.


And they think people can afford it for that much! I could buy 68 packs of silly bands for the same price!


----------



## godreborn (May 27, 2020)

you think that's ridiculous, check this out: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PC-Engine-...339617?hash=item4da60cd121:g:s28AAOSwYpxeMQCM

I knew that game was at least $400, but jesus christ!  I think the game is on the turbo grafx 16 mini.


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2020)

there's a reason i call it scamazon smh


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 27, 2020)

Zanemc said:


> This is exactly why I _NEVER_ use Amazon for buying used games.
> People think their stuff is worth a lot more than it actually is just because its _kinda_ old nowadays lol.


Agreed! I just got gtaV for xbox360. Cost me $8 on eBay. Both discs. Even came with the map.


----------



## godreborn (May 27, 2020)

the guy in that auction even has the nerve to charge $10 for shipping.  wtf!?


----------



## Xzi (May 27, 2020)

It's $40 on eBay brand new, $20 or less used.  Pretty much nobody sells old games on Amazon, so of course people jack up prices when there's a sense of false scarcity.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (May 28, 2020)

It probably varies from listing

I don't see any for those prices you posted i see them for $120 or less brand new?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000FRV2UK/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Also i hope people realize the difference between listing something and actually selling it... 
Anyone can list any most items on amazon or ebay and put whatever price they wish it does not mean people are paying those prices ( depending on how much you are charging)


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 28, 2020)

Sealed games are always ridiculously expensive, and they will only get worse as they age and the value of a dollar decreases. Can't blame the seller, anyone would want as much money as they can get for a game.

I was just selling quite a few games on Ebay, all open but in nice condition. Just sold No More Heroes 1 and 2 on Wii for $90 today.


----------



## Stealphie (May 28, 2020)

AsWeGoAlong14 said:


> So of course, I lost my copy of Phantom Hourglass along with a couple other DS games very long ago. It happens. People lose game chips left and right.
> 
> Since the wii u version of the game doesn't give the same feel in my opinion, I decided to look on amazon for a cpopy of the game. First thing i'm greeted to is this.
> 
> ...


what the fuck


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 28, 2020)

As far as the price variation keep in mind OP is in Australia or their flag is Australia.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (May 28, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> As far as the price variation keep in mind OP is in Australia or their flag is Australia.



I noticed that but its still 220 usd~

When i went to Australia everything was kind of expensive over there , everyone was just crowded around the coastline areas
Maybe its because the rest of the continent is uninhabitable ? Seems  like a waste if that is not the case having a  country with almost the landmass of usa

still not as bad as equatorial guinea where a small ( in n out size)  hamburger is like $40 usd..


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you think that's ridiculous, check this out: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PC-Engine-...339617?hash=item4da60cd121:g:s28AAOSwYpxeMQCM
> 
> I knew that game was at least $400, but jesus christ!  I think the game is on the turbo grafx 16 mini.



What’s more ridiculous is that someone with money to burn will likely buy it.


----------



## godreborn (May 28, 2020)

blissbeef said:


> What’s more ridiculous is that someone with money to burn will likely buy it.



as the old saying goes: "a fool and his money are easily parted."  what's sad is that stupid people are the ones with all the money.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> I was just selling quite a few games on Ebay for $90 today.



Lucky you. I honestly wouldn't be able to afford even a game that price. You got some rich buyers.


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

AsWeGoAlong14 said:


> Lucky you. I honestly wouldn't be able to afford even a game that price. You got some rich buyers.



Why would you edit my post and have me say something I didn't say? I said I sold No More Heroes 1 and 2 for $90, not quite a few games for $90. There's a difference.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 29, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Why would you edit my post and have me say something I didn't say? I said I sold No More Heroes 1 and 2 for $90, not quite a few games for $90. There's a difference.



I was trying to save space. Didn't realize I put words in your mouth there. So sorry!


----------



## Jayinem81 (May 29, 2020)

No problem, I wish I sold 100 games for $90 then I'd be rich, but no such luck lol.

By the time Ebay takes fees and pay shipping you only get about $65-$70 of $90 anyway.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 29, 2020)

This is a teeny bit off-topic to the thread, but





My new used copy of Phantom Hourglass (I got this on ebay, not "scamazon") finally got here. Mint condition with manuals and all! only $20. 
Sometimes ebay is the best.


----------

